# Wav player in flash.



## kaliman

Hi guys.

Hope you are well.

I am designing a website and i need a wav player to play several tracks. does anyone know an open source website where i may download a file?

I need to play at least 20 songs, I think the best option is to designing it in flash, but if i can find anything in the web it would help a lot.

Cheers
:sayyes: 
Kaliman


----------



## Grove

Well my first suggestion is that you say this is going for the website. People who will be viewing your site aren't going to be happy about the waiting times.

I suggest that you convert, the wav into a mp3 with 22 050 Hz, 8 Bit Depth and Mono. This would decrease the file size dramatically but you still can get a good tune. 

WAV Player ?? Well I am not sure about that but your betting off doing it yourself. You just simply need to make a button and add a on release gotoAndPlay function. 20 Different buttons for the different tunes would be a good idea.

Of course you can have them looping as soon as you go to a scene but that all up to you. :wink:


----------



## kaliman

*Cheers*

Cheers mate. I think i will go for the second option.


----------



## Grove

Your Welcome :smile:


----------

